# New 100 gallon tank, I need help about the equipments



## ciav (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all

I just started building a 100 gallon tank, with the sizes 120cm * 50cm * 65cm

I am planning to have
11 guppies
8 swordtail
9 tetra black
6 red fantom tetra
3 Plecostomus
And I might add 2 gurammies (gold and silver)

I have already all those fishes in 15 gallon tank since 3 weeks a go + 7 goldfishes , 2 cois , silver shark and 2 Pegasus

Now I am thinking , world it be better to have 1 Internal power filter ( 1500L/H ) Or 2 Internal power filter filters ( 600L/H each ) ?
Also, I am planning to make a Undergravel filters with any choice of internal filters I will take.
I will add also 2 hang-on filters (200L/H) with the above filtration systems 
I am planning also to add ceramic and activated carbon in one of the tank corners 
The main reason of why I am going to make so many filters is to keep the water clean as much as I can, that because I will only change 1/3 of the water monthly (not weakly)

Will this work?

And which is better? to use 1 heater ( 300w ) or 2 heaters ( 150w each ) or 2 heaters ( 300w each ) ?


finally ..

do think the fishes groups I am planning to have in this tank are good ? do you have any suggestion ? can I incenses the fish numbers in this tank ? and what kind of fish i can add to this collection ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would recommend a canister filter that is good for at least a 200gal tank......external type.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Fluval fx5 maybe, i use one on my 90 gallon and think its a pretty solid filter. Some people say the ehiems are better, i dont know becuase i dont have one, but the fx5 is defintaly rated high enough for a 200 gallon tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would double up on everything instead of buying one big one - 2 150W or 200W heaters at each end of the tank, 2 canister filters, 2 HOB filters. That way, if one fails or if there's a power outage and one of the pumps fails to prime after the power returns and the motor burns up, you still have 3 extra filters to carry you through. And the under gravel filter sounds like a wonderful idea to help handle the bioload in your tank. How many power-heads or air pipes will you use to operate the under gravel filter?

Are you going to do live plants? I would highly suggest it because they are easy to keep and do a great job of helping to filter your tank, as well as improving the clarity of the water and consuming ammonia and nitrate from the water. Just my humble thoughts.

Also - get that tank cycled and those poor fish out of that 15 gallon FAST or they will start killing each other to make space, or worse, will contract disease from stress.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope you plan on moving all the fish, 7 goldfish in a 15 gal is way overstocked in itself. And with the goldfish you will need to do water changes weekly even with 2 big canister filters as they are big waste producers, then add plecos to that combo. Waste factory. The Koi's will need to go into a pond or back to the store as they can reach 2ft easily.

IN short you have a mixture that won't work with just one big tank, Your gonna need a couple of tanks that size.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What a way to justify buying a pair of 100s.....


----------

